# Unusual ?



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Brutus is 4 months and 1 week old. Ive been looking online a lot for a German Shepherd with similar colors but cant find one. Just curious but have any of you ever encountered a GSD with similar coloring?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

You can look throught this list.

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm..Interesting. I just did a search, the closest thing I could find was this:

White plush coat German Shepherd

Apparently some of the white GSD's will get a cream color to them, but that one has very exaggerated cream markings. I've never seen anything like that...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a side picture of him standing?


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

looks like a mix to me, something about the color and the head are off. Can't quite place what breed it is though


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a cutie. He looks like a mix to me from his face but it could be the pattern throwing off the perspective.. He's going to be handsome!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Reminded me of a Corgi at first. Sure has a sweet face! Looks kiss-able!


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive never seen his parents first hand but Im pretty sure theyre both pure GSD's. I know his mom was lacking a lot of pigment - if not completely white. He has an awesome personality and is the smartest, most obedient, loyal dog Ive ever owned.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

eyezik said:


> Ive never seen his parents first hand but Im pretty sure theyre both pure GSD's. I know his mom was lacking a lot of pigment - if not completely white. He has an awesome personality and is the smartest, most obedient, loyal dog Ive ever owned.


 
Well if thats the case then it doesn't matter what he is! :wub:

He has AWESOME coloring I think. But I do agree with some of the other posts....something about his eyes is off a little to me but it could be the color. Still a very handsome guy.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Well if thats the case then it doesn't matter what he is! :wub:
> 
> He has AWESOME coloring I think. But I do agree with some of the other posts....something about his eyes is off a little to me but it could be the color. Still a very handsome guy.


Most definitely, Ive just been sort of curious about him. My girlfriends getting kinda jealous cause I pay so much attention to the dog. Were expecting our first child so I'm mostly concerned with getting Brutus ready. Any recommendations as far as preparing Brutus for the baby?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have any kids so I can't say 1st hand. I do have young neices and my dogs are good with them. The best thing you can do I think is take him to parks and let him see and adapt to the way kids move. That was the hardest thing for my dogs was getting used to how fast kids move. Of course socializing, socializing and some more socializing is ideal for any pup.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Could be missing the saddle and mask and with "bright points"


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm. Something about the face and tail that aren't German Shepherd to me. Looks like a lab tail. And the face? I can't quite place it. It almost looks like a Sheba face to me, but he's way too big for that!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks like a normal 4 month old GSD tail to me, at that age they aren't as filled out and "fluffy" as adult tails.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He looks like a mix to me with GSD being the main one but he's cute no matter what.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I had the same thoughts about his tail until I did a Google image search for four month old GSD pups and every tail Ive seen is the same. It gets bushier later on. 

When he was about eight weeks he had some black and gray. Not much white at all. 









Either way, I'm gonna stick around this forum so we could see how he develops. Ive found a ton of good things to read and it seems like a pretty good environment. Thanks for the informative feedback.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a cutie! I love his puppy pic!

Looks to me like a bit of Australian Kelpie somewhere in his pedigree, they have that wider head and those tight feet. How tall and what does he weigh? Kelpies run a bit shorter than GSD's and come in different colors. Not a strict breed standard as they are working dogs, bred for work more than conformation.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't measured him since Ive had him, I really didn't know exactly how to go about it. I found a different thread with the measuring diagram so I guess its about time he gets measured. When he wakes up I will do just that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

H e probably has GSD in him, but he isn't full. I would say there is Lab, possibly a Jindo? There was a Jindo at my shelter with practically the same coat color.

He is a total cutie!!He is going to be one handsome devil!:wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe it's just the tail COLOR that is throwing me off then.....cause you're right. Puppy tails usually aren't as thick.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner's is fluffy, and Molly's isn't as fluffy....lol


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out these sites they have lots of color info in them. Mix or not he's a little hunk. And congrats in the baby ur so lucky 


GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Check out these sites they have lots of color info in them. Mix or not he's a little hunk. And congrats in the baby ur so lucky
> 
> 
> GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More
> ...


I found a couple that are close in that first link but they still have the black mask. And thanks for the congrats, I am very lucky


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Brutus
4 Months 10 Days

23" Tall
24" Long

I dont have a scale big enough for him and he was weighed about two months ago.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He may be pure. 

I think he looks awesome. What a unique color. He may darken a little or lighten a little. 

Could he be a washed out red sable? Could he be a white with a darkish cream color? I have never had a white, but I have heard that some do have some coloring sometime, and I have no idea how they start out. 

If they can pass off pandas as pb, this dog looks a lot more GSD than they do in my opinion. 

I do not see anything else in there. I mean, American GSDs have long narrow muzzles, German have shorter thicker, it really can be anywhere in between with all the different strains. 

Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

maybe its the white cheeks that are different. Could he be a panda?


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

No pedigree, I pretty much got him on the fly. I have family out by Twenty-Nine Palms and who have a substantial amount of land. They had some neighbors who had two adult GSD's who had a litter of nine, eight surviving. Apparently they had trouble getting rid of the pups. There were about three left and they were headed to the pound. I heard the story through my mom and got a hold of my aunt who actually lives out there. I asked her to pick one and hold on to it for me. Turns out by the time she got to it, Brutus was the last pup left. I never saw his parents first hand, only on a crappy cell phone pic. 

Also, Im not familiar with "panda." What exactly is that?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What color were the other pups? Maybe you could contact the "breeder" for more info and possible pictures.
Even if they had two GSD's, the pups could have been sired by another dog/along with the GSD. 
Panda's are a tri-color patterned with white panda shepherd - Google Search


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I doubt the panda thing, from how you got her. 

On a farm, there is always the possibility that there were two pops. Some whily border collie mixture that can leap or tunnel fences, allude capture in its attempt to produce progeny that bears his signature. 

I wonder what you would get if you bred a red sable to a panda or a white to a panda.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok...I work at a taco place here in town, and a lady came thru drive with a german shepherd, that i thought looked pure but because of his coloring wasn't sure, so i asked and he was pure...He was just marvelous looking...You could tell he was white, but had a red dirty tint to him..


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> Ok...I work at a taco place here in town, and a lady came thru drive with a german shepherd, that i thought looked pure but because of his coloring wasn't sure, so i asked and he was pure...He was just marvelous looking...You could tell he was white, but had a red dirty tint to him..


like Brutus?


----------

